# which snow foam ?



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi ,im after a snow foam for under £20...........for 5 litres.

i was going buy this.....but the guy said ratio is 50/50

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foa...915676&hash=item214a3d0ff4:g:SZ4AAOSwu3dbyFjR

I have been using one from signature,that i use in a foam lance.......i put 1 inch of snow foam and rest is water, all in a 1 litre bottle........nice thick foam.....any other you guy's recommend that has a ratio as good as the signature one....??


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

At that price point going to struggle to find anything other than bilt hamber auto foam. It's not thick but it cleans brilliantly.

Other options possibly autoglanz spritzer if you can find it during a sale and waxplanet 8 below.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably have to stick with the signature one


----------



## Lewis_RX8 (May 31, 2019)

yea bilt hamber isn't a good "Instagram foam" with big thick shaving foam but its cleaning power is amazing. They have a little more confusing way of working out the dilution ratio with having to calculate how much water your pressure washer puts out but I think when you do it all correctly it doesn't need much to do the job.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Valet Pro Advanced Foam,its brilliant,working very well and very importanly,not alkaline!,i wouldnt buy an alkaline foam.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

ronwash said:


> Valet Pro Advanced Foam,its brilliant,working very well and very importanly,not alkaline!,i wouldnt buy an alkaline foam.


Ph level isn't the full story. Contains salt and acid. Not saying it's bad, just that because it's ph balanced doesn't means it's safer than something that isn't.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

BH Autofoam is stunning for the price, you might put more in the bottle to start but can still be cheaper per wash than alternatives.

I've spent the last few days looking for new to try, loads I fancied but actually bought none, got a couple of litres of AF in the garage and it's just so damn good and found it difficult to justify the costs.

As a random example - I'd like to try Adams foam some time but it's 4-5 times the price and I wouldn't use 4-5 times less of it.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

That one in my link on first post seemed good, but a 50/50 ratio put me off


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I wouldn't be worried about ratios tbh. My AF is about a third of the washer bottle so maybe 30/70. That'll foam 3 cars easy.

If you think about it - firms telling you to but an inch in your lance, 100ml in your lance or whatever, none of them know how much water goes through *your* washer and *your* lance, it's a guideline at best. They have no clue what it hits the panel at. The scientist in me appreciates that BH tell you what it needs to be on the panel to clean effectively. One setup might need it 10% in the bottle, another might need it neat.
The ebay guy says 50/50 but if you only use 100ml of that mix for your car, it's pretty cheap, if your lance empties the bottle, not so cheap. Way too many variables.

For me, at £17 for 5L AF, that's not only cheaper than the ebay one, it could be using less.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I wouldn't be worried about ratios tbh. My AF is about a third of the washer bottle so maybe 30/70. That'll foam 3 cars easy.
> 
> If you think about it - firms telling you to but an inch in your lance, 100ml in your lance or whatever, none of them know how much water goes through *your* washer and *your* lance, it's a guideline at best. They have no clue what it hits the panel at. The scientist in me appreciates that BH tell you what it needs to be on the panel to clean effectively. One setup might need it 10% in the bottle, another might need it neat.
> The ebay guy says 50/50 but if you only use 100ml of that mix for your car, it's pretty cheap, if your lance empties the bottle, not so cheap. Way too many variables.
> ...


Nice one...... I think I'm going for it, I'll let you know how it works out..... Good point that, thanks again.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

FWIW i just bought autoglym polar blast , used last week and seemed to do a great job although it stayed on the drive for ages:lol: still think bilt hamber is the one to beat though :thumb:


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you're missing the point about a snow foam - *its cleaning ability*. Hands down Bilt Hamber is way above anyone else. 
It may not look like shaving foam, but why bother getting a shaving foam look but doesn't clean well?

Check Forensic Detailing on YT for an example. I'm not sure he used 50:50 to get his results.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought the Signature group candy apple snow foam 5ltr a couple of years ago when i first started to get into detailing. It smells amazing and is a very thick foam, but i was not impressed by the cleaning, it never seemed to show any sign of cleaning or loosening of the dirt. A good few different snow foams later and i am happy with the BH snow foam.
Still got about 2 litres of the Signature group one left, just use it now and again when the car is not too bad.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AndyKay said:


> I think you're missing the point about a snow foam - *its cleaning ability*. Hands down Bilt Hamber is way above anyone else.
> It may not look like shaving foam, but why bother getting a shaving foam look but doesn't clean well?
> 
> Check Forensic Detailing on YT for an example. I'm not sure he used 50:50 to get his results.


Not strictly true. A few on the market now that can compete with it now, with thick foam for those who like it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Not strictly true. A few on the market now that can compete with it now, with thick foam for those who like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


which ones?

Any links to comparison reviews showing a similar cleaning ability?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

vw754 said:


> Nice one...... I think I'm going for it, I'll let you know how it works out..... Good point that, thanks again.


KKD bliard 5l £22

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwjvlpKg77vkAhWJgVwKHYbNAbYQ9aACCFM&adurl=


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've just purchased BH Autofoam which should arrive today. Plan is to use it in Hozelock 5 litre pressure sprayer. Will make up 4 litres using the ratios mentioned on DW. Any tips on dwell time to allow it to work properly without the risk of drying/staining. 

I was going to buy a new snow foam lance but read a few posts that its good in a sprayer as well

Also is it personal preference on applying on a dry or pre pressure washed car? I used to use Power Maxed TFR on a dry car.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AndyKay said:


> which ones?
> 
> Any links to comparison reviews showing a similar cleaning ability?


Waxplanet 8 below and autoglanz spritzer are comparable. Autoglanz Brute is worth a consideration also.

I have definitely done a review here with WP 8 below if you use the search function, I actually think it cleaned ever so slightly better than auto foam given it had more dirt to deal with as well. Spritzer not sure if I tested it or not but again, try the search function.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Waxplanet 8 below and autoglanz spritzer are comparable. Autoglanz Brute is worth a consideration also.
> 
> I have definitely done a review here with WP 8 below if you use the search function, I actually think it cleaned ever so slightly better than auto foam given it had more dirt to deal with as well. Spritzer not sure if I tested it or not but again, try the search function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


RE: Autoglanz Brute
In your review you even state its still behind Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5555496


> It's not far behind the best on the market (autofoam,


For a more expensive product, to perform worse... ???


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AndyKay said:


> RE: Autoglanz Brute
> In your review you even state its still behind Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5555496
> 
> For a more expensive product, to perform worse... ???


Few things you may have missed... it was used at 2% PIR, not 4% that my opinion of autofoam is based on, effectively tested at half the concentration. I've still to try it at 4% but will be interesting to see the results, it should be very comparable I think.

Also Autoglanz had a group buy on 5L of Brute so I picked up it up for £15 delivered which was an absolute bargain. Still even without the group buy it's within a few quid of autofoam and with free delivery possible at county detailing makes it similarly priced.

I still love autofoam and just about finished with my second 5L bottle of it, just nice the market is now moving and offering similar performance products after auto foam being so far in front for years.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Waxplanet 8 below and autoglanz spritzer are comparable. Autoglanz Brute is worth a consideration also.


Oooh, this is interesting, I love WP stuff, everything I've had from them has been brilliant.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Waxplanet 8 below and autoglanz spritzer are comparable. Autoglanz Brute is worth a consideration also.
> 
> I have definitely done a review here with WP 8 below if you use the search function, I actually think it cleaned ever so slightly better than auto foam given it had more dirt to deal with as well. Spritzer not sure if I tested it or not but again, try the search function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 8 below is caustic.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> 8 below is caustic.


Never seen it advertised as such cheeky, where is that info from? Regardless doesn't bother me if the product performs as it should. 8 below certainly does and who doesn't like a thick foam? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Never seen it advertised as such cheeky, where is that info from? Regardless doesn't bother me if the product performs as it should. 8 below certainly does and who doesn't like a thick foam?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


No body advertises that there product is caustic, its not a selling point, infact its the exact opposite. came from wax planet themselves. There is no point what so ever to a thick foam, apart from it hangs around they drive for hours. foam itself doesn't clean. Thats down to the chemicals. When there are safer chemicals that clean as well if not better then why would you use a chemical like caustic. it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> No body advertises that there product is caustic, its not a selling point, infact its the exact opposite. came from wax planet themselves. There is no point what so ever to a thick foam, apart from it hangs around they drive for hours. foam itself doesn't clean. Thats down to the chemicals. When there are safer chemicals that clean as well if not better then why would you use a chemical like caustic. it makes no sense at all.


Agree to disagree mate. My experience says otherwise. I've found foams that don't instantly break dirt down like autofoam, but give them a long dwell due to thickness and they achieve the same results or slightly better (8 below). That to me says dwell time is a factor in the performance of these products if they aren't as aggressive. Everyone has different opinions but that's what testing these products has led me to believe.

I'm just glad we have varying options for pre washes now. For a few years autofoam has been the stand out, now others are competing it only means better products for us as they compete against each other.

Autofoam still sits in my top 3/4 pre washes though and I'll continue to use & recommend it alongside the others. All good pre washes in there own way.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Agree to disagree mate. My experience says otherwise. I've found foams that don't instantly break dirt down like autofoam, but give them a long dwell due to thickness and they achieve the same results or slightly better (8 below). That to me says dwell time is a factor in the performance of these products if they aren't as aggressive. Everyone has different opinions but that's what testing these products has led me to believe.
> 
> I'm just glad we have varying options for pre washes now. For a few years autofoam has been the stand out, now others are competing it only means better products for us as they compete against each other.
> 
> ...


the reason they need a longer dwell time is due to the thickness of foam, Test have proved it. take some of the foam out of these snow foams and they will clean quicker. foam is just a visual and nothing more


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> the reason they need a longer dwell time is due to the thickness of foam, Test have proved it. take some of the foam out of these snow foams and they will clean quicker. foam is just a visual and nothing more


Doesnt really make sense that though. Just because they are thick doesn't mean they need a long dwell time, could rinse them off after a few minutes like any other foam if you wanted.

They need a long dwell time because they have less aggressive surfactants, this means they take longer to loosen the dirt from the panel unlike autofoam which has strong surfactants and breaks down dirt quickly. The foam is there to allow them to sit on the dirt longer so the weaker surfactants have time to work. I've tried 8 below as a non foam pre wash, it didn't perform as well as when foamed through the IK9 so again, my results don't follow what you are saying should happen cheeky.

Not saying you are wrong, just that my testing doesn't reflect what you are saying should happen. The foam certainly helps 8 below when it comes to cleaning.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Doesnt really make sense that though. Just because they are thick doesn't mean they need a long dwell time, could rinse them off after a few minutes like any other foam if you wanted.
> 
> They need a long dwell time because they have less aggressive surfactants, this means they take longer to loosen the dirt from the panel unlike autofoam which has strong surfactants and breaks down dirt quickly. The foam is there to allow them to sit on the dirt longer so the weaker surfactants have time to work. I've tried 8 below as a non foam pre wash, it didn't perform as well as when foamed through the IK9 so again, my results don't follow what you are saying should happen cheeky.
> 
> ...


surfacants really. there is nothing as strong as the caustic in 8 below. anyone with a bit of know how would understand. problem is nowadays people just want what they can make and not what is the truth.. A snow foam is a pre wash no matter how you use it. unless you a newby who has know understanding. wax planet took so long and tryed so hard not to tell me there 8 below was caustic. that made me understand how much caustic is a product that the industry trys to hide. Any of your testing Brian has never took into consideration the effects such a product as caustic has on a persons health. * below is most defanatlly bad for anyones health. a fact that they(waxplanat) and you try to hide. Just remember caustic is a bad product for our health. why anyone would promote a product that contains caustic like you are brian, is beyond me. Unless it is a personal gain. anything w
that is caustic should be band,


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612;5586239
Not saying you are wrong said:


> The foam has nothing to do with 8 below cleaning. the cleaning comes from the caustic in the product. the one product waxplanet them selves tried to hide. if it such agreat product why they tried to hide it. obvious you tests dont take everything into consideration. or you would understand the effect caustic has. the foam in 8 below has NOTHING do do with its cleaning. that is all to do with the CAUSTIC it cantains. as stated and proved foam has no cleaning ability. not my findings but the chemical industry findings. All the cleaning in 8 below comes from the dangerous chemical Know as caustic.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> They need a long dwell time because they have less aggressive surfactants, this means they take longer to loosen the dirt from the panel unlike autofoam
> 
> This has to be the biggest joke ever in the detailing world. WHEN HAS CAUSTIC BEEN A LESS AGGRESSIVE SURFACANT? WHEN BRIAN WHEN. This has to be a joke Brian or you just high as a kite. CAUSTIC tht is in 8 below is the strongest.
> If you think i am wrong Brian let me know and i will pass it onto Bilt Hamber who have forgot more than you will ever know.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Doesnt really make sense that though. Just because they are thick doesn't mean they need a long dwell time, could rinse them off after a few minutes like any other foam if you wanted.
> 
> FFS Bbrian that is exactly what you said in post 25. Dont know what comition you on but keep up with what you say lad, or you will loose commotion:wall::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> surfacants really. there is nothing as strong as the caustic in 8 below. anyone with a bit of know how would understand. problem is nowadays people just want what they can make and not what is the truth.. A snow foam is a pre wash no matter how you use it. unless you a newby who has know understanding. wax planet took so long and tryed so hard not to tell me there 8 below was caustic. that made me understand how much caustic is a product that the industry trys to hide. Any of your testing Brian has never took into consideration the effects such a product as caustic has on a persons health. * below is most defanatlly bad for anyones health. a fact that they(waxplanat) and you try to hide. Just remember caustic is a bad product for our health. why anyone would promote a product that contains caustic like you are brian, is beyond me. Unless it is a personal gain. anything w
> 
> that is caustic should be band,


If that was the case then surely it would clean far quicker than it actually does? I don't see the dirt drip off the car like I do with something like auto foam. I just don't see it as the big danger you do, caustic is used all around us in day to day life from water treatment to food. In extremely high concentrations, yes it's extremely corrosive to anything protein based, products like drain cleaners etc. At much lower concentrations (further diluted with water) it's not overly dangerous and is even LSP.

I'll go as far as testing PH levels which are fine, lean toward alkaline but that's expected as is all the other potent snow foams. Not hiding caustic, it's just not a big deal to me and no, not personal gain... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

If a chemical is very caustic then they have to comply with regulations and put appropriate warning labels otherwise the law is being broken. 

I hope we are not confusing caustic vs corrosion - water can be corrosive as an example.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I would have thought if eight below was caustic, it would have a warning sign on the label. I've just looked at mine and it has nothing on it. I'm not saying it is or isn't, just saying . It is a very good snow foam though. Although I haven't used it much over the summer as car never got that dirty. I will use it over the winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

8 below is advertised as alkaline, that's a pH above 7 doesn't necessarily make it caustic.

Caustic strictly speaking can be anything that damages tissue so strong acid <7 pH or strong alkali >7 pH could be classed as caustic but because sodium hydroxide (which in solution is a strong alkali) i widely known as caustic soda, caustic tends to be a term used more for strong alkalis.

But alkali does not necessarily mean caustic. Caustic has a specific definition so to call an alkali caustic is not correct unless it actually is caustic and can cause tissue damage.

Less strong acids and alkalis can be irritants but it doesn't make them caustic, things can also be acids or alkalis and be neither irritants or caustic - most toothpastes are alkali.

8 below as an alkali might have different/stronger cleaning properties (so may affect lsp more for example) but doesn't make it a bad thing, I'd put money on it NOT being caustic.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

jonjay said:


> If a chemical is very caustic then they have to comply with regulations and put appropriate warning labels otherwise the law is being broken.
> 
> I hope we are not confusing caustic vs corrosion - water can be corrosive as an example.


I do know the difference mate. 8 below is caustic. infact i still have the email stating so.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> 8 below is advertised as alkaline, that's a pH above 7 doesn't necessarily make it caustic.
> 
> Caustic strictly speaking can be anything that damages tissue so strong acid <7 pH or strong alkali >7 pH could be classed as caustic but because sodium hydroxide (which in solution is a strong alkali) i widely known as caustic soda, caustic tends to be a term used more for strong alkalis.
> 
> ...


then you will loose that money because 8 below is most definitely caustic.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Peter77 said:


> I would have thought if eight below was caustic, it would have a warning sign on the label. I've just looked at mine and it has nothing on it. I'm not saying it is or isn't, just saying . It is a very good snow foam though. Although I haven't used it much over the summer as car never got that dirty. I will use it over the winter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 below is according to Tony at wax planet is caustic. when he finally admitted it was, was when i ended my interest in it. it by law should have warning labels stating its attributes


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> If that was the case then surely it would clean far quicker than it actually does? I don't see the dirt drip off the car like I do with something like auto foam. I just don't see it as the big danger you do, caustic is used all around us in day to day life from water treatment to food. In extremely high concentrations, yes it's extremely corrosive to anything protein based, products like drain cleaners etc. At much lower concentrations (further diluted with water) it's not overly dangerous and is even LSP.
> 
> I'll go as far as testing PH levels which are fine, lean toward alkaline but that's expected as is all the other potent snow foams. Not hiding caustic, it's just not a big deal to me and no, not personal gain...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


If you dont see the danger of caustic then you dont understand the product Brian. Caustic is used in dirty water treatment where there is no cantact with the Public. would love to know more about your claims of it being used in food. At very low concentrations it is still very corrosive to human flesh and organs.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> If you dont see the danger of caustic then you dont understand the product Brian. Caustic is used in dirty water treatment where there is no cantact with the Public. would love to know more about your claims of it being used in food. At very low concentrations it is still very corrosive to human flesh and organs.


Specific foods processed with sodium hydroxide include:

German*pretzels*are poached in a boiling*sodium carbonate*solution or cold sodium hydroxide solution before baking, which contributes to their unique crust.

Lye-water is an essential ingredient in the crust of the traditional baked Chinese moon cakes.

Most yellow coloured*Chinese noodles*are made with*lye-water but are commonly mistaken for containing egg.

One variety of*zongzi*uses lye water to impart a sweet flavor.

Sodium hydroxide is also the chemical that causes gelling of egg whites in the production of*Century eggs.

Some methods of preparing olives involve subjecting them to a lye-based brine.[41]

The Filipino dessert (kakanin) called*kutsinta*uses a small quantity of lye water to help give the rice flour batter a jelly like consistency. A similar process is also used in the kakanin known as*pitsi-pitsi*or*pichi-pichi*except that the mixture uses grated*cassava*instead of rice flour.

The*Norwegian*dish known as*lutefisk(from*lutfisk, "lye fish").

Bagels*are often boiled in a lye solution before baking, contributing to their shiny crust.

Hominy*is dried*maize*(corn) kernels reconstituted by soaking in*lye-water. These expand considerably in size and may be further processed by frying to make*corn nuts*or by drying and grinding to make*grits. Hominy is used to create*Masa, a popular flour used in Mexican cuisine to make*Corn tortillas*and*tamales.*Nixtamal*is similar, but uses*calcium hydroxide*instead of sodium hydroxide.

Simple search of caustic and it's uses bring this up on google cheeky. I am aware of the issues with caustic, I just think you are dramatizing quite how extreme it can be at low concentrations. With 8 below, obviously diluted further in use the cuastic side of it is negligible imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Specific foods processed with sodium hydroxide include:
> 
> German*pretzels*are poached in a boiling*sodium carbonate*solution or cold sodium hydroxide solution before baking, which contributes to their unique crust.
> 
> ...


O dear Brian its not just a case of going on google and doing a quick search though. common sense should tell you you need to look into it more than you have.:wall:. how much is used? what is the purpose of using caustic?
You may be aware of an issue but you dont seem to understand it and most of all , you dont respect it, I have no need to dramatise it there is plenty of evidence on how this product works. 
sorry but your opinion is so wrong again you trying to state 8 below is safe and you dont even know how much caustic it contains, your just guessing. Again if you understood caustic you dont guess.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> O dear Brian its not just a case of going on google and doing a quick search though. common sense should tell you you need to look into it more than you have.:wall:. how much is used? what is the purpose of using caustic?
> 
> You may be aware of an issue but you dont seem to understand it and most of all , you dont respect it, I have no need to dramatise it there is plenty of evidence on how this product works.
> 
> sorry but your opinion is so wrong again you trying to state 8 below is safe and you dont even know how much caustic it contains, your just guessing. Again if you understood caustic you dont guess.


I have absolutely no idea how much it contains, you are correct. Do you know how caustic it is then? Please enlighten us.

I've had it in contact with my skin at the recommended dilution and no side effects, no holes burnt through my hand. It's not stripped the LSP off my car either. That's good enough for me 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I have absolutely no idea how much it contains, you are correct. Do you know how caustic it is then? Please enlighten us.
> 
> I've had it in contact with my skin at the recommended dilution and no side effects, no holes burnt through my hand. It's not stripped the LSP off my car either. That's good enough for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 wow now you put it like that Brian it must be safe.:doublesho


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> wow now you put it like that Brian it must be safe.:doublesho


Precisely my thoughts cheeky. Glad we are now on the same page, got there in the end 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

It may contain "caustic" (noun commonly used for sodium hydroxide)
That doesn't necessarily make it "caustic" (adjective describing a substance that causes tissue damage)


----------



## Caesium (Sep 7, 2015)

So arguing aside, what is the best snowfoam? :detailer:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Caesium said:


> So arguing aside, what is the best snowfoam? :detailer:


- BH Auto Foam
- BH Surfex (great for everything)
- Autoglanz Brute
- Autoganz Spritzer
- Waxplanet 8 Below
- AB Magifoam

They are all effective pre washes/foams and for good reason. They haven't went down the whole ph neutral route and kept an alkaline backbone to be effective.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> It may contain "caustic" (noun commonly used for sodium hydroxide)
> That doesn't necessarily make it "caustic" (adjective describing a substance that causes tissue damage)


it may not be classed as a caustic, but it most defiantly is a caustic product and can cause tissue damage.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Precisely my thoughts cheeky. Glad we are now on the same page, got there in the end
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


well thought i would try the dont care approach, your answer does reminds me of the guy who smokes and says, Ive smoked for 5 years and havent got cancer its all rubbish about smoking causes cancer:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Caesium said:


> So arguing aside, what is the best snowfoam? :detailer:


that would all depend on what you want from a snow foam


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

I might be missing something here, but why does it matter if a snow foam is caustic?

Surely you just spray on and spray off, ie it being part of the non-contact stage?

Wouldn’t bother me if anything was caustic or dangerous in any other way, as long as I knew it was. I always wear decent rubber gloves anyway now, although I never used to.

Must have used about 30 different products by now, and the thing that wrecks my hands most is fairy liquid! Washing pots, not the cars  The two best cleaning products of any kind I’ve ever seen are oven pride and M.E.K, but wouldn’t dream of using either of those without gloves!

Can’t imagine it’s fun getting some of the 200:1 wash soaps in your eyes, undiluted :O


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the (autosmart) snowfoam 5 litres 27 quid or so but it's not watered down it's the hyper stuff so last forever. As you're meant to only fill to first line in lance then rest water. But I've used it just snow foam and works wonders.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> It may contain "caustic" (noun commonly used for sodium hydroxide)
> That doesn't necessarily make it "caustic" (adjective describing a substance that causes tissue damage)


Bingo


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

*Alfie Renhady side by side comparisons*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0hmdwdvItIMpY1E_1574-m4msKlcRB3H


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

The real answer, is any.

You can stick any Meguirs shampoo in a lance and away you go.

If you need more cleaning power, add some TFR if you like however at any ratio, being an acid, it will take a thin layer of polish off, as will rubbing with a mitt, or any other force towards it, but that's life.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ChrisWev said:


> I might be missing something here, but why does it matter if a snow foam is caustic?
> 
> Surely you just spray on and spray off, ie it being part of the non-contact stage?
> 
> ...


IT doesnt, it just means if its not acid, its alkaline, or 'ph balanced' - what the hell does that even mean? What is the PH of my car? Surely it's relative? ph of e the trim? the tyres? Will it now do feck all better than water BECAUSE it is PH neutral? Too many skin cream adverts on tv clearly. Your car is majority, plastic or plastic coated.

That wax safe shampoo... doesnt kill grease then, as wax is an oil...

Just grab one, use it at the correct levels, if its a decent brand they have done their homework and dont want a court case, your clearcoat ca handle a bit of acid, it HAS the crap fromt he road, birds, fallout to contend with and is designed to protect.

The only time you get into issues is using silly ratios, but they never burn my hands, they will never burn my paint OR if your car is now no longer plastic - ie. unprotected rims, alluminium which even air can taint etc. etc.


----------

